# broken buchner and glue



## ericrm (Dec 16, 2013)

is the a glue that will hold under hot AR or HCl or HNO3? i have broken my buchner funnel and wonder if it is repairable ...


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't trust a repair like that, it would be an accident waiting to happen.

Jim


----------



## Lou (Dec 16, 2013)

That's done for!

Time to get a new one, or else a nice Bel-art plastic funnel.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 16, 2013)

the new is already bought and is on the way... i was just hoping to get the broken one repair so i would end up with 2 funnel and avoid passing from nitric to ar and vice versa...

a well... than for the confirmation so i avoid a faillur with acid in it.


----------

